

Why It’s Time to Ditch MySQL - ohjeez
http://blog.smartbear.com/open-source/5-reasons-its-time-to-ditch-mysql/

======
cpncrunch
And yet for most of us mysql is the best solution because it's installed on
every linux server on the planet, and it just works very reliably for the
majority of things you throw at it. Certainly you might need to rethink if you
have a million users logging in, but the vast majority of installations won't
have this issue.

~~~
Joeboy
> And yet for most of us mysql is the best solution because it's installed on
> every linux server on the planet

No it isn't. Maybe it's still installed on most shared web hosts (no idea, I
haven't used one in years).

~~~
cpncrunch
Typo, I meant virtually every linux server. And mysql still has a larger
market share than any other free database. See for example:
[http://i0.wp.com/blog.jelastic.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/0...](http://i0.wp.com/blog.jelastic.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/07/Database-market-share-June-2013.jpg)

~~~
Joeboy
> I meant virtually every linux server.

It isn't installed on virtually every linux server. It remains somewhat
common, and if you're using a shared host you may not easily be able to use an
alternative. In that situation, which I suspect to have been a minority
situation for some years, it still makes sense to use mysql. For most of us,
it makes sense to type the single line it takes for our package manager to
install our database of choice.

~~~
cpncrunch
Sorry, that's what I meant: available on every server as a package. My brain
isn't working today. I've set up a whole bunch of different servers for
customers over the years, and as you say it's normally a single line to
install mysql from a package manager. Some of the other databases may or may
not be so easy to install.

Anyway, the point I was making is that mysql is widely available and highly
stable.

~~~
Joeboy
> Anyway, the point I was making is that mysql is widely available and highly
> stable.

So is postgres. In general there's no reason to recommend mysql, although it
may be the right choice in some niches.

------
agoandanon
Uh, MySql was acquired by Oracle, and Oracle has a big money-maker in their DB
system. They have no reason to provide anything beyond the absolute minimum
support for MySql.

